# Lots of pictures of turtles/tortoises from my collection



## tandrreptiles (Nov 22, 2008)

Picture of my female radiated tortoise, she is one of my favorites.


Believe it or not this guy right here was a rescue I took in. My partner is the reptile trade with me saw this guy in a soaked cardboard box in his neighbors yard. He looked like he wasnt even being fed, so my buddy went up to him and said ill give you 50.00$ for that turtle and he just handed it right over.


Picture of one of my breeding female Florida Chicken Turtles.



Picture of one of my breeding female redbelly she has really great color, little camera shy as well. She has produced some nice hatchlings.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 22, 2008)

Beautiful radiated tortoise. What luck! Wish I had one. The second picture is actually a Florida box turtle (Terrapene carolina bauri). There is such a thing as a "chicken turtle," but it is a water turtle.

Nice pictures. Thanks for sharing.

Yvonne


----------



## tandrreptiles (Nov 22, 2008)

emysemys said:


> Beautiful radiated tortoise. What luck! Wish I had one. The second picture is actually a Florida box turtle (Terrapene carolina bauri). There is such a thing as a "chicken turtle," but it is a water turtle.
> 
> Nice pictures. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Yvonne



Thanks but I think you may have looked at the pictures wrong, the picture below the florida box turtle is the florida chicken turtle. I know my tortoises/turtles I have over 90 lol. Sorry the way i typed it is a little confusing.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 22, 2008)

Sorry 'bout that. Looked like the "chicken turtle" writing was with the box turtle picture. By any chance are you the Ryan who lives in Bakersfield?

Yvonne


----------



## tandrreptiles (Nov 22, 2008)

No I live in West Palm Beach, FL. Name seems to ring a bell.


emysemys said:


> Sorry 'bout that. Looked like the "chicken turtle" writing was with the box turtle picture. By any chance are you the Ryan who lives in Bakersfield?
> 
> Yvonne


----------



## Isa (Nov 22, 2008)

Very nice pics, and very nice tort & turtles.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## tandrreptiles (Nov 22, 2008)

Isa said:


> Very nice pics, and very nice tort & turtles.
> Thanks for sharing



No problem and thank you for the post.


----------

